# Super Bowl LIII Who U Got?



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm a bandwagon Brady fan, guy is a phenomenal QB. I think the Pats win hopefully without any No calls by the refs.  :lol: 

Who y'all got?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm fine with either outcome - just hoping we see a good game. :thumbup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> I'm fine with either outcome - just hoping we see a good game. :thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm betting the Pats win it but I want the Rams to.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My bet is on the Saints and Drew Brees. Boiler up!

It would have been a good game to watch.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd never wager real money against the Patriots.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Since the rams left st louis, i wish all kinds of ill things towards kroenke. He's a pos.

Side note: i was in attendance for the very last game here in stl. They won.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'd never wager real money against the Patriots.


Agreed.

And as far as any halftime show, I'll be reading TLF instead . . .


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Patriots.

What kind of grass are they playing on?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd never wager real money against the Patriots.
> ...


Same here. Halftime show is usually terrible. And the commercials are terrible this year...as in recent years. What's going on?!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Green said:


> Patriots.
> 
> What kind of grass are they playing on?


Plastic

https://mercedesbenzstadium.com/fieldturf-choice-mercedes-benz-stadium/


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots.
> ...


What the...?!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

So what's the weather like where you are at? Mid 60s here.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I predict the Pats by 10.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love good defense in football and there was plenty in that game. But, man that was probably one of the most boring football games I've ever watched!!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Winning ugly. But they always figure out how to win.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Didn't watch a second of it, no commercials or half time show, and I wish they could have both lost. But it made me a happy WHO DAT to wake up and scroll facebook to see the rams lost.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Didn't watch a second of it, no commercials or half time show, and I wish they could have both lost. But it made me a happy WHO DAT to wake up and scroll facebook to see the rams lost.


Definitely believe it would've been a better game with Saints in it.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Green said:


> Patriots.
> 
> What kind of grass are they playing on?


 :lol: :lol: I asked the same question.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I love good defense in football and there was plenty in that game. But, man that was probably one of the most boring football games I've ever watched!!


Definitely.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/super-bowl-gambler-reportedly-turns-250-into-100k-after-making-wild-bet-on-total-points-rams-would-score/amp/

Guy bet $250 on the Rams only scoring 3 points at 400 to 1 odds.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots.
> ...


Yeah, it looked kind of strange to me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Turns out the daily light integral (DLI) is just too low to grow turf in a dome.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Turns out the daily light integral (DLI) is just too low to grow turf in a dome.


The turf management out in Arizona figured out how to to grow grass under a dome. I think the field is mobile, they roll it outside exposusing it to nature and roll it back in before the games, pretty clever I think.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Turns out the daily light integral (DLI) is just too low to grow turf in a dome.


The world cup is played in real grass for the pitch inside the domes. But they dont grow it there.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

J_nick said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/super-bowl-gambler-reportedly-turns-250-into-100k-after-making-wild-bet-on-total-points-rams-would-score/amp/
> 
> Guy bet $250 on the Rams only scoring 3 points at 400 to 1 odds.


 :shock: :thumbup:


----------

